# Compiz sta per essere rimosso

## bandreabis

Ciao a tutti, il mio solo modo di avere trasparenze sul mio "vecchio" notebook è usare compiz fusion.

Ma esso sta per essere rimosso dal ramo!

mi potreste aiutare a creare un overlay di compiz-fusion e di tutte le sue dipendenze?

Vi ringrazio molto.

Andrea

----------

## k01

ahahah divertenti le risposte!   :Laughing: 

comunque dovrebbe già esserci l'overlay desktop-effects che lo fornisce   :Wink: 

----------

## bandreabis

Grazie. 

Ho provato con layman, ma mi interesserebbe tenermi la versione attualmente installata.

C'è un modo comodo per creare l'overlay in locale della versione che è installata ora?

Funziona molto bene (non mi servono chissà che effetti) e e vorrei non (dover) cambiare.

EDIT: Se non ho capito male, la cosa più complessa è copiare tutte le dipendenze, esatto?

EDIT2: basta un 

```
equery depgraph compiz-fusion
```

 da quel che ho capito.

EDIT3: Ci siamo quasi.

Solo non riesco a tradurre/decifrare questo messaggio di 

```
emerge -pv compiz-fusion
```

```
NOTE: The --autounmask-keep-masks option will prevent emerge

      from creating package.unmask or ** keyword changes.
```

non è un metodo di evitare la rimozione di compiz, vero?

Mi manca solo di capire se, fra 30 giorni, tutto funzionerà, quando compiz vivrà solo nel mio local overlay.

----------

## Onip

 *bandreabis wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Mi manca solo di capire se, fra 30 giorni, tutto funzionerà, quando compiz vivrà solo nel mio local overlay.

 

rimuovili a mano dal tuo albero di portage e vedi come si comporta il sistema. Al prossimo sync, comunque, avrai di nuovo tutto in ordine. Oppure, ancora meglio, fai un backup di /usr/portage/ (meno distfiles a packages), prova e poi ripristinalo.

----------

## bandreabis

 *Onip wrote:*   

>  *bandreabis wrote:*   
> 
> Mi manca solo di capire se, fra 30 giorni, tutto funzionerà, quando compiz vivrà solo nel mio local overlay. 
> 
> rimuovili a mano dal tuo albero di portage e vedi come si comporta il sistema. Al prossimo sync, comunque, avrai di nuovo tutto in ordine. [...]

 

Infatti è quello che stavo facendo e che stavo per scrivere.

In ogni caso bisogna rimuovere anche i mask da

```
# Jorge Manuel B. S. Vicetto <jmbsvicetto@gentoo.org> (22 Jan 2012)

# Mask compiz for last-rites unless someone steps up

# to maintain it. Removal in 30 days.

dev-python/compizconfig-python

x11-apps/ccsm

x11-apps/fusion-icon

x11-apps/simple-ccsm

x11-libs/compiz-bcop

x11-libs/compizconfig-backend-gconf

x11-libs/compizconfig-backend-kconfig4

x11-libs/libcompizconfig

x11-plugins/compiz-plugins-extra

x11-plugins/compiz-plugins-main

x11-plugins/compiz-plugins-unsupported

x11-themes/emerald-themes

x11-wm/compiz

x11-wm/compiz-fusion

x11-wm/emerald
```

che è anche il luogo, al momento, più adatto per cercare i pacchetti da aggiungere all'overlay locale.

EDIT: direi che non aver nessun blocco dopo l'eliminazione dal ramo ufficiale di tutto compiz (come da lista sopra) e il comando 

```
emerge -pe compiz-fusion
```

 possa essere una prova sufficiente.

O erro?

PS. per chi ha risposto la terza opzione, devo ricordare solo che purtroppo è la sola soluzione che ho trovato:

- con KMS funzionano gli effetti desktop ma mi si "rompe" il resume da sospensione e ibernazione.

- senza KMS prima mi crashava X con gli effetti attivi ed ora gli effetti funzionano ma male.

- compiz-fusion pare l'unico che funziona senza creare problemi.

----------

## riverdragon

Non stare troppo in ansia, se qualche pacchetto ti sparisce sotto il naso lo puoi recuperare qui: http://sources.gentoo.org/cgi-bin/viewvc.cgi

Per esempio, http://sources.gentoo.org/cgi-bin/viewvc.cgi/gentoo-x86/x11-wm/compiz/?hideattic=0

----------

## bandreabis

Ho tolto compiz. BUM!

Devo dire che con il nuovo KDE 4.8 e utilizzando gallium ora le cose vanno molto meglio!

Fino alla versione precedente 4.7.4 era ancora inutilizzabile, ma ora il salto in avanti è tangibile.

A dire il vero son tornato a kwin a causa di alcuni artefatti ottenuti mantenendo compiz come gestore di finestre, e ho "scoperto" quanto stabile sia diventato (o appaia al momento).

PS. Che poi usa xrender, e non opengl!

EDIT: dopo, quanto è?, 4 giorni, devo dire che "non uso quel accrocchio"!

Funziona assai bene, e a me interessa realmente solo la trasparenza (quindi niente cubo dei desktop - che non mi funziona, in ogni caso).

Non riesco ad attivare opengl, ma solo xrender, ma mi va bene così. Devo solo testare un video HD che il mio sistema regge a malapena (su win7 va tutto a scatti).

EDIT2: ho testato un video in HD e gira che è una bellezza! Fluido come mai lo avevo visto sul mio vecchio notebook! Alla facciazza di Windows!

----------

## .:deadhead:.

beh complimenti per il salto!

Adesso puoi chiudere il 3d cambiando il titolo con un bel: neanche io uso più compiz  :Very Happy: 

----------

